
Heim – A real-time community platform - tvvocold
https://github.com/euphoria-io/heim
======
renke1
I kind of like the idea of threaded chatting. Is there any other chat program
that uses this idea?

~~~
PopeOfNope
It has the same problem every other threaded system has: notification of
updates. How do you know what's changed and what hasn't? At least with linear
chat you can draw a line on the screen and everything below it is new.
Slashdot wasn't bad in that it greyed out everything you'd already seen and
only show you the new messages, but even then you had to scroll all the way up
and down the page to see what's new. If you could tag threads to follow...

WOAH. I just found the hidden side pane that organizes all conversations by
date, the most recent changes at the top. You click on it and it shows you the
whole thread. Then you click on 'new pane' and it opens just that thread in a
new window!!

Well done, gentlemen. Well done.

~~~
chromakode
Designer/frontend dev here -- thank you! Helping users understand what is
going on in the tree has been a core challenge. However, exposing too much
right away is very overwhelming, especially to people who are unaccustomed
similar chat interfaces. I've been learning a lot about how to get the UX for
this right from user feedback, but there's much more to explore. If you are
interested in chatting about this problem, feel free to ping me in &heim. :)

One amusing anecdote. We very recently rolled out two bits of functionality:
auto-collapsing long threads, and defaulting to replying to your own thread
you started. Many of the people who jumped in and started spamming today
didn't realize they were confined to their own collapsed threads. :)

------
willpearse
I get a message saying it's not ready for Hacker News yet, so I can't even see
what's going on :-(

~~~
willpearse
...not anymore. Thanks!

------
Gracana
I've been a user on the site for a few months now. There's a lot you can
imagine would be difficult with threaded chat, but in practice it works pretty
well, to the point that I generally miss having the ability to reply to a
specific message on other chat platforms.

~~~
fit2rule
Seems interesting - is the site invite-only for now? Care to invite your ol'
pal fit2rule from HN? :)

~~~
Gracana
Some of the rooms are private, but you're welcome to check out
[https://euphoria.io/room/heim/](https://euphoria.io/room/heim/) (the dev
chat) and
[https://euphoria.io/room/welcome/](https://euphoria.io/room/welcome/) (where
most newcomers end up.) There's also an xkcd chat, which was very active for a
while, but I'm not sure what it's like now.

------
delqn
This is like IRC and FB posts fused together. I love it. In traditional IRC
you have many topics intertwined - very distracting / waste of time if you
only care about a single topic and don't have time to sift through everything
typed. Slack very much suffers from that same problem - you care about
something important - and there's all that noise.

With the introduction of threaded conversations you could collapse and ignore
threads you don't care about and drill into the details of the things you
want/need.

Love it! Congrats Max and team!

------
jbi
I like that you can host it yourself. I'ld like to guide my company away from
email+phone but it is a long way to go. And in Europe there are still a lot of
concerns if you can't host something in your own environment.

I don't see any FOSS / paid modern solutions similar to slack, flowdock,
scrollback, .. ready to be hosted in your environment. HipChat seems to be the
only solution with a standalone server available. There are some open source
competitors but they are far from production-ready. Am I missing something?

~~~
ValentineC
Have you checked out Let's Chat? [http://sdelements.github.io/lets-
chat/](http://sdelements.github.io/lets-chat/)

------
corn13read
[https://euphoria.io/room/dev/](https://euphoria.io/room/dev/)

------
planetix
Looks like the IRC on my other monitor..

~~~
andygmb
There's a trend of seemingly reinventing IRC and just putting it into the
browser with a "hip" UI as of late.

~~~
mbrock
By "reinventing IRC" you mean "making any kind of chat software"?

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Making any kind of chat software without compelling improvements over IRC.
Familiarity itself doesn't count.

~~~
unhammer
Threaded replies does seem nice to have, but not nice enough that I'd be
willing to give up on the other features of IRC.

One thing that'd be nice to have with IRC is if there were a cheap host
somewhere that easily let people run their own weechat instance; too many of
the people I talk with keep disconnecting because they don't have / can't be
bothered with having their own server with a bouncer. (There's stuff like
[http://blinkenshell.org/wiki/Start](http://blinkenshell.org/wiki/Start) but I
was thinking something that one can recommend to complete newbies.)

\-----

What else would be nice to have in IRC?

~~~
PopeOfNope
The interesting thing about IRC is that it can be modified to suit any
individual's taste. But, that takes time and expertise. That guarantees IRC
will stay within a niche audience of people technical enough to bend it to
their will. What I'm liking about these new chat systems is it has some of the
best features of IRC made available to all users with an interface they can
understand and use.

------
fiatjaf
I see a picture of a cat, a bad drawing of an orange and a not-handsome guy.
Only that.

------
DoubleMalt
But does it federate? (Honest question, did not see a documentation for that)

~~~
Arathorn
It should be trivial to federate it via Matrix.org if they felt the urge :)

~~~
jbi
How does Matrix compare to xmpp? I do not see a lot of differences (however,
xmpp is kind of mature)

------
sergiotapia
Looks like a more confusing version of IRC.

------
gamekathu
amazing stuff, pushing React to its limit! flat chats will never be the same
again!

